# Heat Pump



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

*Looking for some feedback on Airtap heat pump water heater. *
*Any one familiar with it*
*istalled one= input*
*worked on one= input*
*costumer support=*
*etc.. *
*looking to start carrying the line, new to me, just want to cya before I get to deep.*


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Hello.
Any one have any experience with heat pump WH,s?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I looked into them a while back. You've got to have a condensate drain. You've got to have air flow around the unit(no closet installs). I don't think it has a double walled heat exchanger which would make it against code.

In our area, it's not work the cost. Solar is a better option.

$500 airtap
$250 tank
 an installed setup would go for about $1400-1800 and only reduce not eliminate the bill. When you factor in that the unit will not likely last more than 10 years it just doesn't make sense. They are brand new to the market to. For all we know they could explode after a year.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Protech said:


> I looked into them a while back. You've got to have a condensate drain. You've got to have air flow around the unit(no closet installs). I don't think it has a double walled heat exchanger which would make it against code.
> 
> In our area, it's not work the cost. Solar is a better option.
> 
> ...


*Thanks for the input, I'll check into the double wall heat exchanger code. Here in this area, most/ many WH are in the garage next to the washer & dryer. There's the drain, 120V outlet, & WH. I've thought about the newbie to the market, thing and right now, I can't afford to be skitish If the costomer wants it, they get it. I know a guy who put one in, family of 4, also plugged in one of those watt meters and to date the thing has cost him about 11 bucks for 5 wks worth of hot water! Also found that 30% of job can be used as tax credit (thanks OBAMA), making payback about 1 yr. Price is about 11-1500 installed. + heater.*
*Thanks for responding, this one whent awhile with no response, thought I was on the black list. *


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Did he put a KWh meter on the heaters electrical resistance elements as well? you have to meter both the heat pump and the elements together to get your total operating costs.

Here is the Florida code on the heat exchanger:

608.16.3 Heat exchangers. Heat exchangers utilizing an essentially *toxic transfer fluid* shall be separated from the potable water by *double-wall* construction. An air gap open to the atmosphere shall be provided between the two walls. Heat exchangers utilizing an essentially nontoxic transfer fluid shall be permitted to be of single-wall construction.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The code is actually wrong. It should say "air break" not "air gap". I've never seen a heat exchanger with an air gap, have you? :laughing:


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Protech said:


> Did he put a KWh meter on the heaters electrical resistance elements as well? you have to meter both the heat pump and the elements together to get your total operating costs.
> Manuf. recomends leaving the heater w/ no power hooked up at all leaving the heat pump as the sole source for heat. I figured on leaving the top element wired up as emergency back up.
> 
> Here is the Florida code on the heat exchanger:
> ...


 Dude you rock, thanks I'll definetly be doing some more homework on this baby before I get in bed with this baby.


----------

